# Fixing cracked fenders!



## oquinn (Jul 20, 2018)

Any have ideas to fix this?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 20, 2018)

weld it. drill a small hole at the end of the crack to keep it from spreading then weld. most of these fenders are pretty thin you will need to find someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 20, 2018)

FYI: IF YOU DECIDE TO WELD THE FENDER HAVE THE DENTS 
AND RESHAPING OF THE FENDER DONE FIRST. VERY DIFFICULT
TO REWORK THE FENDER AFTER WELDING, SOLDERING & BRAZING.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 20, 2018)

Have someone roll your fender, they should be able to get that straightened out. Go to Hardware store and buy a J.B. Weld epoxy kit [10 bucks]   Use thin strip of metal on inside to back it up. apply the J.B. Weld to the inside and use small vice grips or something similar to hold it together. After it's set up, finish the tear with J.B. Weld and sand , then paint. No one will know, it'l look great.  That fender metal is thin to begin with, plus it's old, rusty and fatigued, I doubt if anyone will tackle welding it , for fear of making it worse, but there may someone.....  that's brave.  The other option, that I have done in the past was to Trim the fender a bit with a tinsnips or [ the way I like best] install a big mudflap on the outside of the fender.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 20, 2018)

...what you need to ask yourself is do you want to fix it more than once.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 20, 2018)

oquinn said:


> Any have ideas to fix this?
> 
> View attachment 841121



Easy fix , MAP gas torch & brass brazing rod available at Home Depot . took me about 15 minutes to repair 2 holes and 1 small crack


----------

